# Its snowing!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Its hasn't snowed here in over 30 years! I have lived here for 6 years and snow is one of the things I miss the most. I actually just stood in it and cried. I needed this so bad. I will probably post some pictures once some accumulates.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow! That is awesome  We usually don't get snow until late January/early February.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am so happy right now. I don't know what month it was when they goult it here back in the 80's. Its amazing how many people i know down here who have never seen snow!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Alright, I know for those used to getting snow this will look pitiful. However, for the first snow in 32 years for this area and my first snow in 6 years, it's pretty amazing. My 16 y/o just had to go see his girlfriend... this is her first ever snow since she's lived here her whole life and he wanted to share that with her. He was born in Alaska and is my serious snow lover.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just saw on the news it was snowing in Texas. Interesting.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I think everyone here is in shock! Lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow! What fun for you guys!! 

We're in Maine and still waiting for snow this year. It's been unusually mild and weird here so far, though we may finally get a wee storm this weekend.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sadly it's already melting off, but it was so beautiful falling. Hearing my 7 y/o squealing happily for his first snow was just incredible. I hope you get some there, this weekend, @groovyoldlady . Snow just has a way of making things seem more okay.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

We had some too!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

jschies said:


> We had some too!!


Awesome! Where are you located?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Kountze, TX. Near Beaumont. After the Hurricane, this is wonderful for everyone!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

jschies said:


> Kountze, TX. Near Beaumont. After the Hurricane, this is wonderful for everyone!


Awesome! I think this is just what we all needed!


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

Snow is just magical! So glad you were treated to some!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

MtnRidgeFarm said:


> Snow is just magical! So glad you were treated to some!


Thank you. Yes it is! I keep trying to get my mother to move down here and one reason she uses not to is that she's not willing to give up snow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> ..
> We usually don't get snow until late January/early February.


Looks like I'm gonna have to take that back lol. It's snowing here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My daughter just moved to NC. She said she got snow, too. 
We get over 100" a year. (Snow belt). I'm glad you all are getting some! We will share it anytime you need some!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We're up to 2-3 inches and counting now.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> We're up to 2-3 inches and counting now.


Oh that's wonderful! I would love a big snow like that!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> Oh that's wonderful! I would love a big snow like that!


When we first moved to NC from AL, I loved the snow, but doing farm chores in the snow when you don't have electricity or running water in your barn gets old pretty quick.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> My daughter just moved to NC. She said she got snow, too.
> We get over 100" a year. (Snow belt). I'm glad you all are getting some! We will share it anytime you need some!


I will be sending a request for snow every time it gets cold! Lol Growing up in Arkansas I could count on at least one decent snow every winter. Add to that 4 1/2 years living in Alaska and i just love snow. Maybe not as much as you get, though! Lol I am glad your daughter is getting some, too!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> When we first moved to NC from AL, I loved the snow, but doing farm chores in the snow when you don't have electricity or running water in your barn gets old pretty quick.


I definitely understand that. I admit I brag to my mother that my animals' water never freezes! Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

We got snow yesterday too! It hasn't snowed here in 6 years! So happy!Good old Texas.  My goats weren't very happy about it though. Never have seen snow. They looked a little scared of it. :what:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yayyyyy! My goats seemed afraid, too. I am not sure if it was the snow or the fact that their boy was running around the yard screaming like he'd lost his mind. Maybe both! Lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We have 2" on the ground as I type. Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We have 2" as well and its been snowing since 2


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's like halfway melted here.


----------

